# Best compound for libido?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm looking to find the best compounds that put your sex drive through the roof. I recently ran a great cycle of tren ace, i had an ai + caber on hand but my sex drive slowly declined regardless. My caber may have been bunk. My ai is good to go, so estrogen in check but still low drive, E2 may have been too low but I cut back on ai a lot and still weak sex drive. So I had my Dr prescribe me bromocriptine and selegiline, caber would have been $215 for 8 .5mg tabs!?...the bromo did work on sex drive but it still wasn't where I wanted it to be!. Btw I have generica viagra they do help yes, but during mid cycle it did nothing for sex drive/desire..the psychological aspect is the main problem with me and tren (libido is a complicated mechanism) so to the question..


I've heard several times Masteron is your best bet for sex drive..especially helpful while on 19-nors. But what else can be used?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

Mast!!!!! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2015)

Masteron for sure brother.


----------



## finacat (Jun 26, 2015)

low/mod test + tren
masteron
proviron
halotestin if you want to be a walking mast
methyl dht if you can find it

really your issue is hormone balance
unsure of your doses but if test wass low caber wasnt needed (what indicated you needed to add this?)
and well if test was low ai possibly wasnt needed
low e2 will kill sex drive

high test + high tren can cause issues it will be hard to keep hormones blanced 
have to know your body well


----------



## finacat (Jun 26, 2015)

if you give us detailed account of why and when you added things
at what doses and whatever else you know
we may be able to figure out the "imbalance"


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 26, 2015)

#1.  Mast P
#2.  NPP

Real Cialis is my goto choice if my pecker is not pointing north......its seems the drive part (thinking about sex) never goes away....and I am 49 ~ go figure.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 26, 2015)

finacat said:


> low/mod test + tren
> masteron
> proviron
> halotestin if you want to be a walking mast
> ...



I was running pretty high test around 650mg a week. tren was tapered up from 25mg ed to 50mg ed to 100mg everyday...for a total of 10 weeks


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 27, 2015)

PT-141 won't really raise your sex drive but will give you the craziest, hardest, almost painful non-stop boners for 48H.
To be handled with care.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

I have found using Proviron helps my desire quite a bit, while doing a Cialis / PT-141 stack helps exactly as Lei says.  Cialis works on the physical aspect while PT-141 works on the electrical signaling aspect.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2015)

Mast will make you wanna **** everyday all day every woman you come into contact with. I work in a environment with many fat pigs (no offence but come on a spades a spade) and I find something sexy about them , to the point where they get creeped out b/c I am fixating on the fold or cleavage that I want to be in between . I gross myself out


----------



## finacat (Jun 27, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I was running pretty high test around 650mg a week. tren was tapered up from 25mg ed to 50mg ed to 100mg everyday...for a total of 10 weeks



are you showing any high estro sides?
how long did you take caber? what dose 
and what ai were you using
and if you can duration/dose

you can porbably figure out whats wrong
hormone panel would help
if e2 was high then prolactin may be high
tren can also shutdown natural progesterone


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 27, 2015)

if mast or proviron doesn't give you a crazy sex drive your basically fkd until you come off. The boner pills are retarded....fun but retarded. Like you said they do nothing for sex drive. If you have a sex drive you most likely wont need boner meds.

It also helps to watch some porn...gay porn...shemales...cumpilations...whatever you prefer


----------



## j2048b (Jun 27, 2015)

Provi never worked for me, cialis did, but for me mast i believe is a no go due to hematocrit issues i have.... So cialis is about all i can take to get THE RAGER!!


----------



## Azog (Jun 27, 2015)

1) high test. Makes me feel ridiculous all together. Great sense of well being and general superman/hulk mode.
2)Mast. 
3)Provi.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 27, 2015)

x4 or 5 for Mast for libido.

ZMA at night also makes me want to hump the fireplace.

Cialis for making the lil' soldier salute.

Dizzle's "Nut Stack" for volume.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had ridiculous results with pt141 but I've also had some variation in effectiveness between sources.   MAST makes me a freakin pervert mofo.  I'll hump my own leg. Lol. But the one thing that never fails me, shots at the bar......


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 27, 2015)

masteron//


----------



## Sledge (Jun 27, 2015)

When I first started using gear and didn't know any better, I did a tren ace only cycle with some stuff I made from cattle implants. I don't know how or why, but that made me a walking talking erection. I wanted to hump everything that moved. I was dating multiple girls and supplementing with escorts off Craigslist. I know tren isn't supposed to do that, but it did. But I've done it since then and it never had that same effect as that first time.


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 2, 2015)

Moderate Test. 300-400 mg / week. T3 at 50-100 mcg/day. Arimidex at 0.5 mg EOD, but don't go too heavy on the AI's, as you need to have some estrogen. The stage is then set for sex drive. If you are a high adrenaline, 'wired' type of person, then you can try alpha blockers to help suppress your andrenergic system, to help with erections. Think about it, can you get it up if you're being chased by the cops? No, cause your andrenergic system is jacked.
Then of course, a sexy partner helps tremendously as a lot of this stuff is in your mind. Not just an attractive, but calm, confident sexy partner. Ever have a great time with a girl who was not necessarily the best looking? Of course, because she was sexy. Hard to explain why, but that's the way it goes bruh, right?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 2, 2015)

nothing touches masteron.

than 650mg tes wk +

both together and you could do some stupid stuff lady wise.  


add 6/8 beers on top of all that and your buddies could be telling those stories about you for 20yrs.  


Lord knows i still do about my one friend in college when it was Mom's weekend.  lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 7, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Mast will make you wanna **** everyday all day every woman you come into contact with. I work in a environment with many fat pigs (no offence but come on a spades a spade) and I find something sexy about them , to the point where they get creeped out b/c I am fixating on the fold or cleavage that I want to be in between . I gross myself out



Haha mast sounds like the obvious winner.. are there no other compounds besides mast and proviron/caber that will boost libido while taking compounds like tren? Tren shuts my dick off even with bromo+selegiline+cialis..


----------

